# mad mud trails and more ..



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

*me and a couple of my friends shot a video out at mad mud trails and more thought i would share it with you guys i brought out the lil warrior 350 and my buddy is on a can-am renegade 800 let me know what you think about it i hope this link works enjoy !! http://www.facebook.com/v/137517982934465 *


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like a blast... Cool vid....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice video .. wished i had those kind of editing skills


----------

